# when feeding tegus raw meats



## turtlepunk (Jul 26, 2011)

what is your daily routine?
I just portioned two pounds of ground turkey into little bags.
do you keep your meat frozen until needed? do you keep it in the fridge cuz they go through it that fast? 
do you guys leave the meat out for an hour or two to get to room temperature before feeding?
do you feed it cold? 
Im just curious as to what I should do. Right now I have all bags in the freezer except for three. I keep those three in the fridge. 
Im a vegetarian so I have NO CLUE as to how long meat can last in the fridge or at room temperature.
Can you help me out?


----------



## iiLOVExTEGUS (Jul 26, 2011)

ok well i feed my baby gu chicken breast and i was told to boil it for 10sec just so its not cold in the center and then i take it out and wait prolly about 5 mins to where i think its warm enough he wont get burned from it if its cold he will freeze inside out and well die but i keep a few strips of chicken in the fridge for him


----------



## reptastic (Jul 26, 2011)

After I prepare the meals(mixing all the meats, fruits, veggies ect) I section them off into ziplock bags, each bag is enough for 2 days, and I freeze them, I take one bag out and let it thaw inthe fridge over night, each day their bowls with the food (in it) are placed in another ziploc bag and set in hot water to bring it up to room temps


iiLOVExTEGUS said:


> ok well i feed my baby gu chicken breast and i was told to boil it for 10sec just so its not cold in the center and then i take it out and wait prolly about 5 mins to where i think its warm enough he wont get burned from it if its cold he will freeze inside out and well die but i keep a few strips of chicken in the fridge for him



That's not necissary just place it in the fridge over night and place them in a bag and run hot water over it(make sure its not cooked)


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Jul 26, 2011)

_When I keep thawed meat it's enough food in the fridge for 2 days,.. 3 tops, the rest is frozen. I don't feed them everyday so most of their food is thawed the same day in warm water.
If it's already thawed sometimes I let it sit to room temps but I usually just nuke it for 15-30 seconds before feeding. 

Anything longer than 2-3 days depending on the type of meat and how it's processed (ground or not) is pushing it. For you and your pets,.. safety and nutrition wise.

Yes their digestive system can take a little spoiled food if its been sitting in the fridge a day or 2 too long. But the nutritional value isn't the same and consider the fact that you have to handle that same food. _


----------



## iiLOVExTEGUS (Jul 26, 2011)

Bubblz Calhoun said:


> _When I keep thawed meat it's enough food in the fridge for 2 days,.. 3 tops, the rest is frozen. I don't feed them everyday so most of their food is thawed the same day in warm water.
> If it's already thawed sometimes I let it sit to room temps but I usually just nuke it for 15-30 seconds before feeding.
> 
> Anything longer than 2-3 days depending on the type of meat and how it's processed (ground or not) is pushing it. For you and your pets,.. safety and nutrition wise.
> ...



nuking ur tegus food is bad for it bc of the radiation


----------



## slideaboot (Jul 26, 2011)

For hatchlings, I mix up a pound of ground turkey and some beef liver, stir in some cod liver oil, and portion it out into ICE CUBE trays and then freeze them. I then take the trays out of the freezer, empty the little meat cubes into a freezer bag and pull out a couple cubes at a time (they thaw really quickly, even in the fridge). You do not need to cook your meat, at all. 

Note: Spend the 2 bucks on new ice cube trays...NOBODY likes cod liver flavored ice. Nobody.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Jul 26, 2011)

_30 seconds in the microwave is not doing much_


----------



## Rhetoric (Jul 26, 2011)

We use ground turkey instead of beef for almost everything, I didn't really have too much of an issue going through it if we had too much. Slideaboot offered a great idea, I probably would have done something similar if I wasn't eating the same food as the tegus.
For microwaving, I've used the defrost setting on fish fillets if I didn't have time to thaw them out. I don't see too much harm in it. As long as you aren't doing it for every meal. Another way to go about it would be to heat water up and thaw meats in the hot water. I usually put the meat in the fridge the day before and let it sit out on the counter or something for an hour before feeding. I don't pre-mix anything, I add all the supplements and vitamin stuff to each individual meal.


----------



## turtlepunk (Jul 26, 2011)

THANK YOU EVERYONE FOR THE TIPS =) very helpful! =) 
SLIDEABOOT: I REALLY like your idea!


----------

